# Bad Sellmark Photon XT scope ?



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Just bought one of these cheep Russian NV scopes & it seems to have some problems.
Really shows up with the IR turned on.
I cleaned the glass at both ends & it's still there.
Something is seriously wrong here.
I took the best pic I could.
Anyone else see big blag spots when looking thru these ?










.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Sellmark or Sightmark?


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

tec said:


> Sellmark or Sightmark?


My bad
The box says Sightmark









.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

That is a burn mark on the lense. It is common on low end or early generation NVDs. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Jungle_Jim said:


> That is a burn mark on the lense. It is common on low end or early generation NVDs. I wouldn't worry about it.


It's a digital scope that has no image tube so it's not on the lens.
I was told by someone else that maybe the screen on the inside has a defect or got damaged during the assembly process.
I'm waiting to hear from another maker of Russian NV.

.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

Have you emailed sight mark. I have a photon. I had a minor issue. The pivot pin on the lenses cover unscrewed and I lost the pin. They promptly sent another. That was a minor issue. 

I would think they would make good on this defect. I know 6 people that have these and don't have a problem.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Best thing is to email Sightmark. I'm a dealer for them and they have been very good to me on getting things fixed. I don't think that is damage as much as just trash in the lens housing. Probably swarthe that didn't get cleaned out during the manufacture process. There is no tube on these, so there's no real burnout. You're seeing a magnified image of a screen so I'm betting it's just stuck on the screen, more than anything.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

I hope they are open tommorrow when I can call.
The question is how many others just got one that have a similar or worse problem.
The other thing is I will now have more $$$ in it because of shipping back to them this defective scope.
Even if they repair or replace it, I will sell it & get something better.
Live & learn.



.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

If you want something better, come check out my shop. I have several different options available from entry level digital like the Photon XT and the ATN X-Sight up to higher grade Gen 2+HP night vision tubes to even mil/LE grade equipment. Optics is definitely one of my specialties, with night vision being a major part of that.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

theeyeguy said:


> If you want something better, come check out my shop. I have several different options available from entry level digital like the Photon XT and the ATN X-Sight up to higher grade Gen 2+HP night vision tubes to even mil/LE grade equipment. Optics is definitely one of my specialties, with night vision being a major part of that.


 A Gen 2+ would be OK but, I need to get rid of this Photon 1rst.
I had a chat with them & it would be almost 2 months to get a replacement because of supposed backorders.
Not waiting that long.
Time for me to move forward.
I let ya know if I decide on something.

.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Just sent an email to my rep about it. Not sure if she can do anything about it, but I'll give you a holler if she can.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Sellmark (owner of Sightmark) is sending me a Photon to replace that one.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

You are the man for doing that for him... That photon I bought from you is great... both of mine worked extremely well this weekend, straight out of the box. Unless you are ready to spend about $1,000 more, good luck getting something that comes remotely close to this.

by far way better than gen 1 dedicated scopes... and the daytime really isn't too bad (whidh dedicated gen 1 NV scopes do not allow)... 100 yard shots both day/night are easy... with my external IR illuminator I can see out to 300 yards. also, shows eye shine extremely well. YOU CANNOT beat this scope for $475.

very happy with both of mine. may buy another here in the next few months.



theeyeguy said:


> Sellmark (owner of Sightmark) is sending me a Photon to replace that one.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

theeyeguy said:


> If you want something better, come check out my shop. I have several different options available from entry level digital like the Photon XT and the ATN X-Sight up to higher grade Gen 2+HP night vision tubes to even mil/LE grade equipment. Optics is definitely one of my specialties, with night vision being a major part of that.


Where is your shop? I'll be in the market later this summer.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I'll keep this one in the back for the next month or so. PMed OP about it but have not heard back. I really do prefer using traditional night vision and gen 3+ just is amazing, but for an entry level unit this thing is phenomenal for the price.

My shop is just west of Hwy 6 on Westheimer.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

theeyeguy said:


> I'll keep this one in the back for the next month or so. PMed OP about it but have not heard back. I really do prefer using traditional night vision and gen 3+ just is amazing, but for an entry level unit this thing is phenomenal for the price.
> 
> My shop is just west of Hwy 6 on Westheimer.


WOW getting one to exchange ?
I never agreed to do such a thing.
I did say that I won't pay to return it to the factory & will sell it if I can.

I WAS able to get a refund where I bought it from.
Next time you should ASK before taking it upon yourself to fix a problem that doesn't involve you.

Did I mention that driving 2 hours each way to your shop is out of the question ?

.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

My PM to you actually even said this is a no strings attached sort of deal. If you wanted to take advantage of it awesome, if not, it's not a big deal as I can sell it quickly. 

You mentioned here that you had a problem and my rep with Sellmark does a great job of going to bat for me if there is anything customer service wise that needed to be taken care of. I actually had a guy take a dump off of a 4wheeler with a Pulsar N770 (nearly 4x the cost of a pulsar) and while the "warranty" didn't cover it, she still sent me one to exchange for him. When I have people that care about their products like she does, you better believe that I will give them any opportunity possible to get these things figured out. Not sure why you are taking this personally as I did nothing but give you an avenue to be able to resolve this if it worked out better for you. No reason to get ruffled feathers over this. You realize the only thing I had to gain this was helping another 2cooler out, right? I apologize for that happening, but customer service is 100% the biggest driver of my store. When I see things go wrong, I try to help out.


----------

